# New! Momo releasing new Rotary Forged Wheels!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Momo RF Series*

From the advanced technology of Rotary Formed, the new RF-Series line is born.
A new collection of Momo Wheels optimized for higher performances and addressed to high range of cars.

The Momo RF Series was designed with the demanding enthusiasts in mind.
Each RF Series wheel is custom fit for the most aggressive offset and designed to fit the largest performance brakes.
The customer can choose from one of nine customer powder coated colors.
Each bolt pattern, center bore, offset and color is custom machined, giving the customer the highest performance and unique fit.
The rotary flowforming reduces weight by approximately 15% while increasing barrel strength by a similar 15% over conventional alloy wheels.

Momo is starting with 3 unique styles! I personally am in love with the RF-5C.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!*
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for some awesome installed photos and review!

*MOMO RF-5C*

























*MOMO RF-10S*

























*MOMO RF-20*
























​


----------



## CaptainAwesome (Apr 9, 2018)

Ooh, that RF-5C is nice. Do we know yet how much they weigh? Also, any way to get it debadged? That lip badge is an eye sore.

My dream wheel is the one Porsche uses on the GT4 but no one really makes anything like that aftermarket. This, the Blaque Diamond BD-23, and maybe the HRE P201 are the closest I can find. But that RF-5C is nicer to my eye.

Blaque Diamond BD-23









HRE P201


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CaptainAwesome said:


> Ooh, that RF-5C is nice. Do we know yet how much they weigh? Also, any way to get it debadged? That lip badge is an eye sore.
> 
> My dream wheel is the one Porsche uses on the GT4 but no one really makes anything like that aftermarket. This, the Blaque Diamond BD-23, and maybe the HRE P201 are the closest I can find. But that RF-5C is nicer to my eye.


No known yet as of yet since these should be fully released on first week of August but by my guess, I would say they would be in the low 20s. No way for it to be debadge but I'm sure you could get some metal filler in them and re powder coat all four wheels.

I would definitely pick the HRE P201 wheels over those really heavy BD-23 wheels. For the price, the RF-5C would be a great middle ground at mid $2,000 range.


----------



## CaptainAwesome (Apr 9, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> No known yet as of yet since these should be fully released on first week of August but by my guess, I would say they would be in the low 20s. No way for it to be debadge but I'm sure you could get some metal filler in them and re powder coat all four wheels.
> 
> I would definitely pick the HRE P201 wheels over those really heavy BD-23 wheels. For the price, the RF-5C would be a great middle ground at mid $2,000 range.


Whoa, ~36 lbs for the BD-23 in 20". You weren't kidding. I'll have to watch these Momo wheels. Also curious whether the Tesla center caps would fit.

Additional questions:

20"x9" all around would fit?

For 20"x9" what offset would you recommend for a clean, flush finish without having to roll fenders or make other mods?
Trying to decide whether to go with a white wheel vs a matte gunmetal type finish. I see they do a gloss white, but I'm worried about the whites not matching between the wheel and car. I have XPEL Stealth on my white Model 3 so it makes it even harder to match. In practice how close do the colors of the wheels need to be to the white of the car to not look mismatched?
Trying to decide whether to go with a white wheel vs a matte gunmetal type finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CaptainAwesome said:


> Whoa, ~36 lbs for the BD-23 in 20". You weren't kidding. I'll have to watch these Momo wheels. Also curious whether the Tesla center caps would fit.
> 
> Additional questions:
> 
> ...


20X9 would work just perfectly fine. I'd do 20X9 +32 all around. In my own personal experience, white wheels are not fun. Would definitely opt for the matte gunmetal finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Got a customer who needs help with some ideas on center cap color and badge color!

Top row is with Brushed Badge in various center cap colors.
Bottom row is with Black Badge in various center cap colors.
Left to Right, Center cap color is Black, Red and Silver.

What do you guys think?*


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

black badge, red cap. Great to see Momo making a comeback. I just saw these for the first time earlier today. I've got a car with old Momo Polk Audio speakers, so I've got a soft spot for the old company.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Teaser shot from Momo of the RF-20 wheel being finished up for us.
Finished in the Gloss Black finish fitted with the Black badge and Black center cap option.
Can't wait to have them here to gather some more photos for you guys!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Shipments of these bad boy are starting to roll in!
Here's just a sneak peak of what these new Momo RF series wheels look like in person!


----------



## CaptainAwesome (Apr 9, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Shipments of these bad boy are starting to roll in!
> Here's just a sneak peak of what these new Momo RF series wheels look like in person!


Do you have a buyer putting the RF-5C on a Model 3 by chance?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CaptainAwesome said:


> Do you have a buyer putting the RF-5C on a Model 3 by chance?


hmmm, not on a model 3 but it would look good.


----------



## CaptainAwesome (Apr 9, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> hmmm, not on a model 3 but it would look good.


Do you guys have weights yet for them?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CaptainAwesome said:


> Do you guys have weights yet for them?


weights will vary between sizes and offsets but something like a 19" staggered, we're looking at about 24-25lbs.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Customer's MOMO RF-10S done in Race Gold
Accented with black badge and red center cap.
19X10 +25 @ 25 lbs


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Momo RF-20 done in the Gloss Black fitted with Black Badge and Black center cap
This set was built for a C5 Corvette in 18X9.5 and 19X11
18X9.5 - 23 lbs | 19X11 - 26 lbs


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Momo RF-5C in the Race Gold fitted with Black Badge and Red center cap
This set was built for a BMW G30 5 Series in 20X9 and 20X10.5


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

C5 Corvette sporting the Gloss Black Momo RF-20


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Here we go! Momo putting their RF Series wheels on sale for Black Friday!

$300 off on their 18" sizes and $400 off on their 19" and 20"!
Must be a full set of wheels and lasts till the end of November, 2018.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Gloss Gunmetal for these RF-5C wheels.
Fitted with the Black Badge and Silver Center Cap option





​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ANZIO 
20X9 +35
20X10.5 +10
5X114.3 for Model S in Satin Black in stock*

DM me or email for deals

Thank you,
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Pretty sexy on this LC500

Contact me for deals

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Unique and Simple
Upgrade your wheels

Questions?
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO BARLETTA 
20x9 +35
20x10.5 +40
Satin Black and Gloss Silver AVAILABLE
2 SETS*

Contact me for pricing

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOMO FERRERA x bagged MODEL 3

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

CaptainAwesome said:


> Ooh, that RF-5C is nice. Do we know yet how much they weigh? Also, any way to get it debadged? That lip badge is an eye sore.
> 
> My dream wheel is the one Porsche uses on the GT4 but no one really makes anything like that aftermarket. This, the Blaque Diamond BD-23, and maybe the HRE P201 are the closest I can find. But that RF-5C is nicer to my eye.
> 
> ...


LOVE that P201!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

happy MOMO FRIDAY

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FERRARA M113*
GLOSS BLACK DIAMOND LIP
19X8.5 +35
19x9.5 +40

2 set in stock

Contact me for your set
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*

Model 3 fitment


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO BARLETTA
19X8.5 +35
5X114.3
GLOSS SILVER - IN STOCK*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
Momo Ferrara*
Gloss anthracite - Diamond Lip
19x8.5
5x114.3

Fits Model 3 and Y non performance

3 sets in stock

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CATANIA available in 19x8.5 +35*
5x114.3 SATIN BLACK

Ready to ship

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
*Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FERRARA GOLD
19X8.5 +35
5X114.3*

2 sets left

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BARLETTA*
19X8.5 +35 GLOSS SILVER 
READY to ship.

$1400 shipped.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ANZIO BRONZE
19X8.5+35
5X114.3

Ready to ship.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CATANIA
19X8.5+35
BACKSPACE 6.1
SATIN ANTHRACITE

Ready to ship

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO ANZIO*
20X9+35
Fits MODEL 3 AND Y
Satin Black
Ready to ship










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Momo Cantania
19x10+40
5x114.3
Gloss Silver and Satin Anthracite READY TO SHIP



















Contact me for your set

Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Momo Cantania
19x10+40
5x114.3
Gloss Silver and Satin Anthracite READY TO SHIP



















Contact me for your set

Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 715480


Barletta X Model S

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! 
$200 OFF per set for any MOMO IN STOCK items.*

For Example

CATANIA
19X8.5 +35
5X114.3
Satin Anthracite.
Normally $1400
SALE $1200










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOMO *FERRARA* 19X8.5+35 or 19x9.5+40 GLOSS ANTHRACITE

*$200 off
Ready to ship, 3 sets left.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE from MOMO WHEELS.
Take advantage on the sale, up to $300 in saving.*

Thank you,

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO BARLETTA* 20X9 +35 5X114.3
IN STOCK and ready to ship.
*FITS MODEL 3 AND Y*

$200 off with free shipping until November 12th

Contact me for your set 
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FALL SALE ending in less than 2 weeks

Get yours ordered today!

Thank you,
Lou

562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE ending this Friday.

$200 off per set, FREE SHIPPING!!!*

Here are some available models from MOMO.

19X8.5+35 5X114

*ANZIO SATIN BLACK*










BARLETTA SATIN BLACK AND GLOSS SILVER










*CATANIA GLOSS SILVER AND SATIN BLACK*










*FERRARA Gunmetal with polished lip*










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
_*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BARLETTA in Black on a Model S.

Fall sale ends FRIDAY!!!*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE ENDS TOMORROW AT 5PM PST!!!

Contact me and save at least $200, PLUS FREE SHIPPING.*










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!!!! ENDS DEC 3RD

IN STOCK ITEMS only.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE sale extended until end of the year!!!
In stock only!*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*








BUY 3 GET 1 FREE just got extended until the end of the year!!!​*

_*IN STOCK only*_

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ends this friday.
Get your orders in before they sell out!!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO BARLETTA with custom MATTE BRONZE FINISH on this P85D

Sale ends tomorrow at 5pm. BUY 3 GET 1 FREE!

Contact me and save!!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ASK ME ABOUT This weeks special on MOMO wheels*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The Ferrera -GOLD gives your ride a more sporty look!!

Contact me and get a great deal this week only.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Matte Black Momo Cantania matched with Matte black Audi S4

Special pricing for all MOMO IN STOCK wheels from GYW.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Playing around with shipping containers. No wonder they are behind at the ports  
Happy Friday!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BARLETTA in 19x8.5 and 9.5 finished in Satin Black.

GYW on going sale on these. *

Contact me for in stock inventory

Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUMBLE B.... MW with MOMO BARLETTA'S

Heavily Discounted* at the moment, while supplies last.
Contact me for fitment and inventory !

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*GYW SALE ends tomorrow *

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AFFORDABLE FLOW FORM from MOMO WHEELS*
Model: _BARLETTA_ available in Satin Black and Gloss Anthracite.

Example 19x9.5+35 5x114.3 *$1484 with shipping included.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SALE ENDS 5PM PST TODAY!!*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO CANTANIA available in *
*19x8.5
19x9.5*
*19x10*

Contact me for any questions on fitment and pricing.

FREE SHIPPING within the Continental USA.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOMO ANZIO available in pre drilled and bespoke program.*

Contact me for you set or for fitment inquiries.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*​


----------

